# HP ATA Networks



## gwezuva (Aug 14, 2014)

Anyone with study material link or practice tests for HP ATA Network?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

HP Press books | HP ExpertOne

?


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

Recommendations for good training materials (such as the one SpywareDr posted) are certainly welcome. However, be advised that braindumps and links to cracked or pirated study materials are not tolerated on this forum, just in case that's what you're after. 

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## gwezuva (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks SpywareDr and Michael l appreciate your emphasis.


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

gwezuva said:


> Thanks SpywareDr and Michael l appreciate your emphasis.


No problem. I wish I knew of some good training materials to point you towards... I've never taken any HP exams.


----------



## LottieWinde (Aug 27, 2014)

Hay,
Quote from HP Institute certification portfolio | HP ExpertOne


> HP Accredited Technical Associate (ATA) certifications
> 
> Through HP Institute, HP ATA certifications provide you with practical business and IT skills for successful employment in today's technology-driven world. They validate your knowledge of HP and industry technologies and business expertise providing you the opportunity to gain higher job and earning potential through industry recognized certification.
> 
> If you are a student and want to learn more about institutions that offer the ATA curriculum and exams, visit certiport.com


please try this


----------

